# unwrapped question



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I am curious about the pros and cons of selling soap unwrapped to a store. How do I get my business name out there if there is no label on my product? is this a moot point if they are selling lots of soap for me?? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Unless they are buying it wholesale and wrapping with their label, you could ask them if you could put up a poster size announcement about your soap... A full sheet size, with easy to read font and large letters with your info on it.. I did that at one store and added a couple of pics of baby goats, people loved this and bought the soap
Barb


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Another thing, you supply alot of little lunch size brown paper bags, put them beside the naked soap and stamp them with your info..
Barb


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

TECHNICALLY -  if you sell your soap you need to have the name of your company and where it was made somewhere - even if it's on at bag (which would in a sense be wrapping it). When I sold naked bars they were unwrapped on display and then put in labelled glassine bags - each bar with a different bag so I could have the ingredients on there too.

I stopped selling unwrapped bars because they just got too grungy. At farmer's markets the dirt just flies in the breeze and before you know it you have yucky soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep contact info and the weight of the soap. 

But I agree selling it raw, other than in a clearance basket makes for ome icky soap.

I do sell a ton of raw soap though, but it's to others who wrap and resell it. vicki


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

I have seen people put unlabeled soap in big clear glass containers with their information put on the sides of the jar. They looked very nice all lined up on a table with a different scents and colors in each clear jar. They also had business cards at the checkout counter and around the soap for people to take. The cashier would put one in your bag if she remembered that you bought the soap.


----------

